# Stone Chambers of North Eastern America



## UnderTheOaks (Oct 22, 2020)

For the last decade I have researched ancient sites in America.  Very little is known about the many stone chambers, stone walls, mounds, earthworks, and dolmens.  As they don't fit in with the current narrative for mainstream American history.

In the North East there are Stone  chambers resembling those in Ireland with corbeled stone construction.  One theory by William Goodwin, a previous landowner of Mystery Hill or America's Stonehenge in NH hypothesized that the ancient Culdee Monks from Ireland had colonized the area prior to the arrival of the Norse.  His book has wonderful pictures and is worth browsing:

The ruins of Great Ireland in New England by William B. Goodwin
The ruins of Great Ireland in New England by William B. Goodwin; engineering and photography by Malcolm D. Pearson, black and white drawings by Professor ...

Beehive hut in New Hampshire:






Nashoba Brook Chamber in Acton, MA:







Upton Chamber, MA:









Gungywamp, CT:






Winter Solstice Chamber & Hawk Rock NY:










Chamber in Putnum County, NY:







America's Stonehenge (Mystery Hill) NH:
:




Other's have thought that the stone chambers of the Northeast could be the remains of the Ancient City of Norumbega:



The discovery of the ancient city of Norumbega
The discovery of the ancient city of Norumbega. A communication to the president and council of the American Geographical Society at their special session ...

Watertown, the site of the ancient city of Norumbega
https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/im...x068x3s;orient=0;size=100;seq=10;attachment=0


Or maybe its a Welsh colony of Prince Madoc? There are many ancient stone sites found in Wales.


----------



## Skydog (Oct 23, 2020)

Isn’t it ironic that these stone chambers are usually connected to the winter solstice? Under BAL’s cyclical electro-magnetic plasma changeover event / catastrophe theory - the sun doesn’t rise again after the winter solstice - on the year of the main event. Instead it goes dark for a few days and all hell breaks loose for one week on the surface as the realm effectively resets itself into the next cycle/golden age etc etc etc. 

Being inside one of these stone chambers (or Newgrange) for example would potentially allow one (or a few/family) to ride out hell week given only stone can really protect you from the pesky plasma discharge trying to ground all around town and would also likely physically keep your body from floating away during the rapture like segment of the event. You know when the ol’ firmydome bursts open above Santa’s house for a hot minute or two and the electro magnetic / atmospheric pressure currently holding down your New Balance kicks takes a well deserved vacay to the most exclusive club med around.

So positioning the openings in these little stone forts towards the winter solstice would give its annual inhabitants a nice little wink wink nod nod on whether to put out the cookies or not for old St. Nick that year.


----------



## UnderTheOaks (Oct 23, 2020)

It's true that many are facing the sun rise on winter solstice, but several face the sun rise at equinox events including Loughcrew, in Ireland. There is a small chamber in Gungywamp, CT that has a hole in the back of the chamber where on the Equinox the sun shines through and highlights a nook inside the chamber.

New Grange is really neat site to bring up,  It was completely renovated to look the way it does.  





This shows New Grange in 1775.
https://historicaltoursireland.wordpress.com/2016/12/21/images-of-newgrange-through-the-ages/


Perhaps these sites are aligned with the Equinoxes and Solstices because they are pivotal days to mark an eternal cycle, of days equal in light and when the sun stands still but there are also changes in the earth magnetic field during those times.


Bruce Cornet who studied the magnetic anomalies for several chambers in the New York area, and has a great map for the chambers in the area of Hudson Valley:

"On 2 August 1992 Imbrogno took a group of a dozen people on a field trip to see some of the stone chambers.  Cornet was among them.  He took along a Precession Proton Magnetometer, because of reported magnetic anomalies associated with some of the chambers.  He wanted to map the anomalies, if possible, to determine the cause.  What he did not expect was to find the answer so easily.  And yet, because he did not have official sanction from the landowners or local archaeologists, he could not dig to confirm his suspicions.  This web page presents the data he collected in the form of maps, which show the anomalies as clearly residing at the entrance way to three chambers he measured"

"At the Meads Corners chamber and the Putnam Valley chamber significant magnetic anomalies were discovered at their entrances.  In the study of the Putnam Valley chamber and the Balancing Rock, the anomalies were so strong (320 and 400 gammas below background, respectively) that they *reversed the needle on a compass.  In other words, it was strong enough to counter the local Earth's magnetic field *when the compass was held directly over the center of the anomaly."

http://www.sunstar-solutions.com/AOP/chambers/stone_chambers.htm

I also am amused that the book, Rip Van Winkle that takes place in the Catskill Mountains of Hudson Valley New York where there are so many chambers.


----------

